
Photographer J. Henry Fair documents East Coast sea-level rise - jseliger
https://www.fastcompany.com/90391923/the-east-coast-is-sinking-under-water-this-photographer-is-documenting-it-as-it-disappears
======
gus_massa
> _As climate change pushes sea levels higher around the world,_

That is correct, but the effect is very small for now, so starting the article
with this is misleading. More information
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/09/170911122642.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/09/170911122642.htm)

